# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  انشودة ياسيدي يارسول الله رااااائعه

## العالي عالي

انشودة راااااااائعه عن نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ..

القاء الشاعر خالد العتيبي وانشاد المنشد سمير البشيري

جعلها الله في موازين اعمالهم

إضغط هنااااااا 



يا سيدي واللي عجز معـك معـذور ********** لصار مـا يعـرج للأفـلاك وتـزار

لصرت مبرور ومن الذنـب مغفـور ********** والله مدحك بمنزلـه وش للأشعـار

هذا الذي من قبل بعثتـه منصـور********** ياغارة الجبار في يـوم ذي قـار

هذا الذي في مولده زلـزل الجـور ********** وأخمد معه نار المجوسي في الأهوار

هذا العلم واللي على راسـه النـور********** والنار للي من ضلاله علـى النـار

هذا الذي اسمه في الأرواح محفـور**********وإبصار أمه لبغت كيـف الإبصـار

هذا الذي من دونه نحـور ونحـور **********ما تقربونـه ليـن تفنـون مليـار

ومن غاره اسراج هتك كل ديجـور**********وبهجرته فصل المكـذب والأنصـار

وقفتـه دستـور وكلمتـه دستـور********** وسيرتـه سـر لتفنيـد الأســرار

يامن رأى الدنيا مثل كسرة ظفـور**********كسرة ظفورك عندنا مثلهـا أطـوار

لا والذي جابك من الخيـر موفـور********** رحمـة وتبيـان ودلالات وأخبـار

ما طى قدمك اللي على المجد مسمور**********أخير من التيجان وعروش الأمصار

عليك ما كرَت من عصور وعصور********** لو دع دع الغربي وما دنا الأشجـار

روحي وقلبي من مفارقتك مكسـور********** وأزكى صلاة بما غشا الليل الأنـوار




.وختاما .. صلوعلى نبينا وحبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شكرا ياع عالي جاري التحميل  :SnipeR (42):

----------


## العالي عالي

> شكرا ياع عالي جاري التحميل


مشكور معاذ 

ومش را ح تندم من تنزيل الانشودة انا متاكد

----------


## ashrafwater

شكرا لك انا الان اسمعها جميلة جدا

----------


## العالي عالي

> شكرا لك انا الان اسمعها جميلة جدا


مشكور اشرف على تنزيل الانشود وسماعها

----------

